# Nickols Manor by Dixie and Jaybo



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

*Woohoo! What a rush! Another notch on the haunt belt, and ready to get started on next year's setup. Here are a few pics from this year's haunt. More pictures can be found on our blog here.*


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Stunning! Love the blue lighting and the angle of those shots is awesome. I would love to see this in person!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Great photos, love the monument! Is that Dixie's work? It appears you guys were busy as well. Tons of great photos guys, wish I could have seen it in person!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Great work guys......just like I taught ya. lol. Love the pictures. Next year ya'll can come fix my yard up like that.


----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Fantastic!!! Very cool.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words, we appreciate the comments. 

Yes, JA - the monument is my work, and it's my namesake grave as well.... I used the last name of my first husband, since THAT girl is definitely dead and buried! hehe. (I'm just so happy I remarried and got a haunter in the deal that I buried that first chick, LOL)


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Very nice, traditional haunt. Great lighting too... looks very skull and bone ish!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... great job! Awesome display!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I spy a rising spirit in your display!

Great pictures guys...looks like you had a terrific year!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm going to go out on a limb here )) and say not only did you likely have the spookiest house on the block, but you also had the most beautiful one on Halloween.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love your lighting. Great job both of you!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow! I love the lighting! What an amazing job.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

The lighting looks fantastic, and I really have tombstone envy for that one big tower one.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Like everyone else...the lighting and photography blow me away....love the characters, especially the one in the 4th photo you posted...very unique and fun!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I knew it!! I have driven past your house on my way home from work the past few months, after changing my route. I saw the decorations and thought surely this person is on Haunt Forum. Excellent job! I also am envious of your obelisk stone prop!
Every time I would drive by I would think I need to stop and just say thanks for doing something on Halloween. My neighborhood needs a jumpstart for sure. 

Later!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

dave the dead said:


> I spy a rising spirit in your display!
> 
> Great pictures guys...looks like you had a terrific year!


That's exactly what you spy! I've admired yours for awhile and wanted to build one last year. Well, didn't happen until this year. He was one of the last minute items added 4 days before the big day.



STOLLOWEEN said:


> Like everyone else...the lighting and photography blow me away....love the characters, especially the one in the 4th photo you posted...very unique and fun!


That's our dead TOT, Petunia. We had a large 10ft tall Pumpkin Reaper that was supposed to be terrorizing her from behind, but we had an unfortunate accident which destroyed his head. So we threw something together and placed it behind our TOT. They look like an undead Dad and Daughter out gathering candy. Not near as menacing as was envisioned. LOL! Oh, well...she's still my favorite this year.



Sblanck said:


> I knew it!! I have driven past your house on my way home from work the past few months, after changing my route. I saw the decorations and thought surely this person is on Haunt Forum. Excellent job! I also am envious of your obelisk stone prop!
> Every time I would drive by I would think I need to stop and just say thanks for doing something on Halloween. My neighborhood needs a jumpstart for sure.
> 
> Later!


You definitely should have stopped. Always glad to talk to a fellow haunter. There are a couple from our area on this board, plus we have a small make and take group that sporadically meets.

Convert your neighborhood. Hardly anyone in ours would even pass out candy 4 yrs ago. The whole neighborhood was just dark and lonely. Everyone would just drive by us heading up to the neighborhood North of us. That's why I used to setup our very large 10ft tall Pumpkin Reaper early in the month. So, people would see us, remember us, and come visit on Halloween.

Although, this year I was literally waving down traffic (in full costume) to get them to turn into our neighborhood. That was fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Jaybo said:


> Although, this year I was literally waving down traffic (in full costume) to get them to turn into our neighborhood. That was fun!


And the video of that will be posted when...?:googly:


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Everyone talks about how lighting improves ones haunt BUT wow does yours really make the hole thing come together in a super spooky way.
Great, just great!

mental note: work on own lighting.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Fantastic! I really like your pillars and tombstones, the lighting works well too.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> And the video of that will be posted when...?:googly:


LOL! I wish I HAD video! I would have posted it 5 minutes after shutting down the haunt. I can take a decent still photo at night, but we don't have anything that can take decent video. That's why I only have still photo's of everything.

Trust me, it was a sight to see! I was dressed in a full suit, tie, dress shoes, oversized white and black top hat, and a very scary mask with wild white hair sticking out everywhere. Plus, I had oversized latex skeleton gloves. Kind of looked like a crazed Tim Burton version of a grave digger.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fantastic job you two!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Jaybo and Dixie, Is that beef netting that is used to create your spider/cobwebbing effects? Almost procurred some this year, but I didn't based on the way I had seen it used it the past almost made it look cartoonish, but your is not looking like that at all.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Jaybo and Dixie, Is that beef netting that is used to create your spider/cobwebbing effects? Almost procurred some this year, but I didn't based on the way I had seen it used it the past almost made it look cartoonish, but your is not looking like that at all.


It is JA, but I found that it is so stretchy that if you just start shredding it looked like swiss cheese to me - perfectly round holes. I didnt want that at all. So I took a piece and shredded it with manicure scissors - cutting slits really close to each other, allllll over the piece. It seemed to be more cuts than cloth left. But when it stretched out, it was shreds, rather than beef netting with a bunch of holes in it.

Jayson made fun of me for the amount of time that it took, but I am OH so happy with it. I almost drop kicked a 7 yard roll of it to the curb on the first night I got it, but after playing with it, I'm happy.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That was beautiful! I love the light and the paper mache ghosts? Ghousl? Awesome!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Fantastic display! Great lighting!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great you guys. I love what you did with the beef netting. I wish I'd done the same, I just had the swiss cheese look.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I have 3 words for your haunt. Fab, u , lous!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks GREAT!! Love the tombstones and the lighting is perfect. Totally creepy!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Top-notch! No wonder you have been so tired.
Maybe next year I can see it in person.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

WOW! ...um... could you adopt me, or something?:googly: That is a great graveyard!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding Dixie and Jaybo !!! I love the all blue with red lighting...very nice work and photography....headstones look great


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, 2010 is now officially over for the haunt. I tore down everything but the fence and columns. Flirting with the idea of a Thanksgiving and then Christmas display, so they stay up until I can make up my mind.

Decided to take a few final daytime snapshots before everything was gone. Got a little more creative with the pictures this time. Bonus points if anyone can tell me how I took these pictures.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

A few more pictures plus a link to the album.





































And here is the link to the photo album.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Jaybo said:


> Bonus points if anyone can tell me how I took these pictures.


Ummm with a camera?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Evil Queen said:


> Ummm with a camera?


LOL! Ok, I need just a little more detail than that!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

The beauty is in the details what a great haunt


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You either shot the pictures through a torn paper towel or you painted white stuff in the shape of a frame on a wire screen. Those are my guesses


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> You either shot the pictures through a torn paper towel or you painted white stuff in the shape of a frame on a wire screen. Those are my guesses


Through a torn paper towel - hahahaha!!!! That one has got to be the winning answer, Jaybo!!! (at least it is in MY book, lol)


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, did not use a camera, torn paper towels, or a painted screen. Well, not a dedicated camera like you would think. 

All of these pictures were taken using my Android based phone and an app called Retro Camera by Urbian.

I LOVE this app! I've killed the battery on my phone numerous times because I was running around like a fool snapping pictures. If anyone has an Android based phone, you really need to download this app!

The app can be a little buggy, but the results are so cool you won't care.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Beautiful work, I cant wait to look at all the pics on the blog. Excellent lighting.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

point, shoot, photoshop?


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

echoing everyone else, simply gorgeous display of lights and props; photography is wall worthy for party decor!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Simply a fantastic and well put together, lit and photographed home haunt!!
Great work - Glad I checked it out!


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Wow, those are some amazing ideas. Los of creative inspiration there!!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I do not know if I commented on your haunt yet, but you have some incredible lighting. It really shows off your fantastic props.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you so much for all the awesome comments - Jaybo works really hard on the lighting plan all year long, so I know it really makes him smile to see that something is working like we want it to!


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

Pictures look great and the lighting looks good with the various colors


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Stunning yard display you guys! I agree, the lighting really sets it apart.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Simply beautiful! Lighting, tombstones, creatures all stunning! I'm soo looking forward to what you do this year!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How'd I miss this? You guys have done a wonderful job. The haunt looks great and i love the lighting too.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Nothing short of incredible! Great work!


----------



## Sinister Sid (Aug 27, 2010)

Very cool. Love the lighting.


----------

